# What frog is this?



## slim6y (Dec 28, 2006)

This frog visited our tent after some heavy rains. Yep, too wet even for this frog. But he wasn't without his pond inside the tent!

Well, it's either an orange thighed or a graceful tree frog... Maybe you know more of it?

Location: Flying Fish Point (Innisfail)

Even if you can't identify it - Cool pics aye - even if I do say so myself hehe...

Very friendly fellow... wouldn't leave us alone... even when we tried putting him on a tree. He jumped all over the camera!

Hope you all had a great christmas!


----------



## hornet (Dec 28, 2006)

that is gorgeous, great pics


----------



## FAY (Dec 28, 2006)

hehe you had green on...he thought he was in a tree!


----------



## jordo (Dec 28, 2006)

Cool pics indeed, it nearly looks fake.
If your going to handle frogs I've heard you should wet your hands first so your sweat (which is salty) doesn't irritate or dehydrate them.
cheers jordo


----------



## slim6y (Dec 28, 2006)

GARTHNFAY said:


> hehe you had green on...he thought he was in a tree!



Hehe... that's my daughter... lol... But I was wearing brown... tree trunk I was!


----------



## slim6y (Dec 28, 2006)

jordo said:


> Cool pics indeed, it nearly looks fake.
> If your going to handle frogs I've heard you should wet your hands first so your sweat (which is salty) doesn't irritate or dehydrate them.
> cheers jordo



Hands were wet... we were fishing our stuff out of our flooded tent!!! hehe... 

And you're right it does look fake.. but i can assure you - this frog is anything but a faker...  was too cute to be a fake! Wished I had a couple in my garden!


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 28, 2006)

dainty tree frog. Litoria gracilenta.


----------



## jordo (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah really cute, sounds like an eventfull camping trip too


----------



## slim6y (Dec 28, 2006)

Rossagon said:


> dainty tree frog. Litoria gracilenta.



yes I had suspected that - but I had called it the graceful tree frog...


----------

